# Discus fins being eaten? looks like been burnt



## tovtm (5 Mar 2012)

pictures speak a thousand words so here you go











both my discus have this and have had this for the past 2-3weeks, which I've done more regular WC in hope it would sort itself out but still like it. not sure if it's some sort of parasite or some other fish attacking the fins.


----------



## mlgt (5 Mar 2012)

I sometimes experience this now and then but that seems quite bad. I would say possibly parasitic and that the discus is unhappy.

Regular water changes is a good way to remedy the problem. Have you cleaned your filter lately? What about food? Has it gone off? Might be also worth trying out some medication at a later stage if this continues. 

Mine have experienced this once or twice over the last 2-3 years. Also their eyes are quite dark instead of bright red. 
Do more water changes or try to do a 80% water change and dose medication followed by another large water change.

See how that works for you. 

Rik


----------



## tovtm (5 Mar 2012)

thanks rik i cleaned out the external filter yesterday which I must Amit was filthy so maybe some unwanted parasites were living in there so il give it another week or two see how large water changes do with a nice clean filter if not what would you dose with? fin rot treatment?


----------



## mlgt (5 Mar 2012)

I would say once the filter is cleaned and a few water changes. probably up the heating a little? 
Trim tired looking plants as well as a gravel clean if need.
Dose with Esha exit and 2000 should clear it up. Just a few drops below the standard dosage once every 3 months should give them a good boost. Water changes along with some good food.

Bit like humans really, a bit of medicine, warmth and good food will make a good difference


----------



## Wallerwaller (1 Jun 2012)

Hi,

Couple of things I would check for would be ammonia. This can sometimes an issue so I would check all water parameters. The other would be is this discus being bullied?

I have normally found in the years keeping Discus that a fish that is constantly being pecked at will develop fins the same as yours.

I personally wouldnt medicate straight away but do lots of frequent water changes ensuring the water you add is heated and aerated and also check on any tank inhabitants are not having a pop at it.

I reckon its more likely to do with bullying imho.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Wallerwaller (1 Jun 2012)

Other thing is his bars are up and on display so there is something definatly bothering him on a physical scale I would say. Looking at the tale fin he is being nibbled.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Jul 2012)

looks like ammonia burn


----------

